# Fishing around st. Catherine's island in June help???



## doodleflop (May 6, 2012)

In march I volunteered for an outdoors without limits trip on lake Lanier to take out some handicapped and wounded warriors. The wounded warrior I took out had a blast and asked to fish with me some more. I've taken him to Tennessee for some big catfish action and he's become obsessed like myself with fishing. 

We will be fishing june 2. Jon the wounded warrior has setup with his uncle to take us out fishing on his boat around st. Catherine's. None of them really have a clue as to what to fish for. I am sure I could catch sharks or do some bottom fishing. His uncle won't go more than a few miles off shore. I have a portable bait tank I'm bringing to keep live bait in.

I'm going into this blind. I haven't been in that area of the state since I was a kid so I'm clueless about where anything is. I need help with what will be best to fish for and what types of bait and lures to use. I can throw my net to catch bait but am clueless on everything. If any of you guys could help out with things it would be greatly appreciated. 

We have heavier ugly stick tiger rods and some other heavier rods with larger casting reels spooked with 200+ yards of 80lb braid. I don't know if this would work but I have frozen skipjack I use for catfish I could bring to use as cut bait. 

Again thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Inshore GA (May 6, 2012)

Shark and tarpon should be great in June...fish the sound in the deep holes and hold on!


----------



## doodleflop (May 7, 2012)

Inshore GA said:


> Shark and tarpon should be great in June...fish the sound in the deep holes and hold on!



That's what I have noticed searching the forum from previous posts. 

How should I fish for them? Live or artificial bait trolling or casting to active fish or just blindly casting and bottom fishing?

Thanks


----------



## drdarby45 (May 7, 2012)

For tarpon, you can use live/cut pogies or swimbaits. Just go out in the sound and watch for tarpon rolling on the surface. Youll want to use a trolling motor to ease close to them and pitch a swimbait out in front of them. At least thats how i have done it. 

For sharks, all you need to do is catch some pogies for bait and get behind a shrimp boat and hold on


----------



## doodleflop (May 7, 2012)

That sounds awesome! Thanks for the info. I can't wait to find out if my freshwater setup I use on big cats can hold up to the runs these fish will put on them.


----------



## GAMEBRED1 (May 7, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> That sounds awesome! Thanks for the info. I can't wait to find out if my freshwater setup I use on big cats can hold up to the runs these fish will put on them.



Just make sure you rinse them and grease them up right afterwards. I did the same thing and waited till the next day to rinse them and they already had some surface rust.


----------



## Inshore GA (May 7, 2012)

If you don't see em rollin on the surface just anchor and chum. Put a couple flat lines out and a couple on the bottom with live or dead pogies. You shouldn't have any problems finding the sharks and possibly a poon!


----------



## doodleflop (May 8, 2012)

Sounds easy enough. Bout the same as I do for cats in fresh water.


----------



## doodleflop (May 13, 2012)

Ttt


----------

